# Music



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2009)

What do ya'll listen to? Im 39 and listen to most everything but not much rp at all. My favs are Rage against the Machine, Sabbath, Dio, Creed, ELO, Godsmack but listen to Country and classical aslo depending on the mood. On a rainy Sunday I can get doing some wine work and blast some Vivaldi!


----------



## Racer (Oct 14, 2009)

My preference is country. But I do like and listen to oldies rock,jazz, and blues when the mood hits me.


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2009)

I like the "Oldies"


----------



## St Allie (Oct 15, 2009)

Faithless is my favourite.. trance music..

very partial to Eminem too..

If I put the radio on, it's likely to be a talkback station..

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh Boy.

This could be an interesting thread.

I really like "old time redneck music", country music from the 50's 60's.

I am 43 yo, but go from Bach on the harpsicord to some heavy metal. I think RAP sucks and should be against the law, I believe the subliminal messages are evil!!! Seriously!

I like alot of the 70's stuff and think disco still has it's place.

I think cajun music is f'n great at the right time.

I speak French, Spanish, and some Russian, but mostly only listen to French folk art, although I think some Spanish/Mexicam Mariachi music is fun.

I love Jim Croce(actually conversed with his widow a couple years ago by email!, no kidding), Gordon Lightfoot, Neil Young. If I make it to heaven, I hope I can bring my Carpenters album with me.

If I am smoking a fine cigar grown in the "wild", the selection may change.

The Northern Lights are starting to scream tonight and I thought of classical music.

I have at least 600 albums in my music collection. Almost 1600 songs on the computer alone. Sometimes it's hard to choose what is good for the moment.

Oh yeah, call me weird, but I like alot of the old R&B stuff, Al Green, Gladys Night, etc.

Troy


----------



## DageonYar (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm 35, and I'm with Wade on this lol. Mostly hard stuff. A lot of the classic Metal like Ozzy/Sabbath, Cooper, Motley Crew. Plus I'm liking the new goth type metal like Evenesance, Lacuna Coil etc. I'll also enjoy pretty much anything from Classical to oldies pop rock, but no country lol


----------



## MoWine (Oct 15, 2009)

Usually classic rock and oldies. Some country. Absolutely no rap!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm 54 and will try listening to anything till I find I don't like it.
The old stuff from my era always seems the best, but then when doesn't it to each of us.
I can start the day, listening to Ozzie, move into Hank Sr. or Hank Jr. and then just change around all day.
I like good vocals regardless of who it is and what they sing.
I recently discovered that Amy Winehouse has or should I say had a voice that was incredible.
I also like hearing horns in a band, but also like a good guitar. I can sit and listen to Eric Clapton most of the day.
Blues fill the need when I'm in that mood. Morgan Davis's song "Pain Killer" sure helps with the aches and pains of a body abused over the years!


----------



## Sacalait (Oct 15, 2009)

I admit that I'm one of the oldest ones on the forum sooooo I'm into music from 61-69. Check this out...www.tropicalglen.com/jukebox


----------



## 1st Timer (Oct 15, 2009)

I am 42 and was raised on old school heavy metal, Blues and Southern Rock. Ozzy, Metallica, GNR, Molly Hatchett, Jonny Lang and of course Skynard. Country music around here is king and some of the newer artists (Blake Shelton-Montgomery Gentry) aren't that bad...can't take the whinny stuff!


----------



## Malkore (Oct 15, 2009)

Bush, Breaking Benjamin, Blue October, Trust Company, Stone Temple Pilots, 30 Seconds to Mars...

i can deal with some rap, classical, oldies, but cannot do country, western, or gospel/religious stuff.

oh and i'm 32.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, how is it that this thread got started yesterday???
My main desktop,,,,, yeah, the one with all my music on it,,,
crashed yesterday!!!! 
Most of it was music that my S-I-L brought home for me to burn to it.
So now I've only got the tunes in my head and the wine in my bottles.


----------



## non-grapenut (Oct 16, 2009)

Alternative, 80's retro...always searching for new bands that use heavy strings, mixed with metal (ELO, Manic Street Preachers,Trans-Siberian Orchestra.) OPEN to suggestions for bands in this genre, please...


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2009)

Jethro Tull is another of my favs along with Linkin Park, Incubus, Korn, Marshall Tucker, Nickelback, and Pantera.


----------



## koda_ky (Oct 17, 2009)

I like it all from bluegrass to metal I am 46.


----------



## Luc (Oct 22, 2009)

Here we go. I am 50 so old school 

Deep purple, Uriah heep, Gun's and Roses, U2, Dire Straits, Simple Minds, Manfred Man's Earth band, Mike Oldfield, The Beatles, Metallica, S Pistols, Jonathan Richman, Nina Hagen, Rammstein 

Then again, yesterday Els and I went to a pop-temple in the Town Utrecht (about 70 km from where we live) and went to a concert of Shantel. Balkan Beats. That means traditional folk with a house-beat underneath. Disko Partizani 
Hey what are you looking at ???? Never seen some 50 year olds headbanging ????
Were back at home at half past 2 in the night and this morning at 9 fresh at my desk-work.......

Luc


----------



## Luc (Oct 22, 2009)

non-grapenut said:


> Alternative, 80's retro...always searching for new bands that use heavy strings, mixed with metal (ELO, Manic Street Preachers,Trans-Siberian Orchestra.) OPEN to suggestions for bands in this genre, please...



You'll love Uriah Heeps record Salisbury !!!!

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

LUC, you prove to us you are never too old to rock!!!!LOL


----------



## bryano (Oct 26, 2009)

Steve Winwood to Slayer and everything in between, except country, rap , and hip hop. Of course Metallica is king of all..... been a diehard fan since 84. That's right since i was 10.


----------



## non-grapenut (Oct 27, 2009)

Luc said:


> You'll love Uriah Heeps record Salisbury !!!!
> 
> Luc



Thanks, Luc! I'm on it getting some samples now. Thanks, man.


----------



## marion80 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am currently listening to the new Jay-Z Album Blueprint 3. I absolutely love the songs on the album. I think they are all great but the one with Alicia Keys I like most. I think this song is just great. Also the song with Rihanna and Kanye WEst is good.


----------

